# Too much alfalfa?



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

F my goats are used to eating about a bucket full of alfalfa hay twice each day, would it be possible for them to eat too much of it if they somehow got into, say, the entire bale? I know they will stop eating when they don't want any more, but can they eat too much hay?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Not really no, I free choice feed mine, so they can eat hay all day long if they want to


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some may over eat and if their bodies can't handle it , will start scouring. Alflafa can be rich feed to some, depending on the cut and if they are not use to it ect. So be careful. If you are going to start them out on it, do it gradually and slowly.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

They could possibly over eat on the hay if they aren't used to a large amount of it, most goats are smart enough to stop when full but some don't. If they are accustomed to having hay free choice, they won't over eat it's kind of like being on pasture all the time, they will eat some, sleep some, play some and eat some more, etc.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

It's going to depend on the size of the bale, and the number of animals. It's possible for an animal to over eat anything they are not used in large quantities - even grass hay. When it comes to alfalfa animals usually root through it, if they can, and eat the leaves first. Leaves are easy to digest and do not provide forage. If it happens only once, you are probably looking at diarrhea for a few days and possibly a little bloat depending on the quality and cutting. If it happens over a long period of time, it could get uglier.


----------

